# New DVD - The 100th Bomb Group ...



## chicoartist (Oct 20, 2008)

Wade,

We don't allow folks to sell their wares on the site. Please do not make any further posts of this type. In the past, failure to heed this warning has resulted in repercussions to former members.

Matt


----------



## seesul (Oct 21, 2008)

A friend of mine has a beuatiful museum dedicated to the Air batle from Sept. 11,1944, and 100th BG, see Museum 11.9.1944 - Main page
I just sent him a note about this new released DVD. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chicoartist (Oct 21, 2008)

seesul said:


> . . . see Museum 11.9.1944 - Main page
> I just sent him a note about this new released DVD. Thanks for sharing!



Very interesting website - rarely do we hear mention of the "third" side of the coin: the people living UNDER the airwar! That picture of the B-17 tail section in the trees is haunting ...

Thanks also for the referral - I just got an order from your friend "Jan Z." in the Czech Republic. 8) 

Cheers!
Wade


----------

